# New aquascape for my 55gallon.



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful tank!! 

Couldn't help but notice that you have 9 cats. Are they outdoor cats or did you have to buy stock in kitty litter? :smile:


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a nice tank,very nice styling.
Its also a lot of cats! .We got a cat from the rescue center,then about a year or so later a un-neutered stray cat with a 2/3 length tail decided that he would move in too.A visit to the vets and 2 years later he is still part of the family 

Tomsk


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice!!!!! my hubby loves angel's who knows maybe Santa will bring him a tank


----------

